# Found Paddle--Filter Plant



## Philip (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the posting Greg. I'll call this afternoon with some more info. In the imortal words of the Dali Lama, -Guardian of All Things Karminized, "You ROCK". 

Philip
Boulder
[email protected]


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Philip,

Got your phone message. Unfortunately, it was not your paddle. I will be paddling again tonight on F.P.. I will keep my eyes open.

Greg


----------



## Philip (May 4, 2004)

Thanks anyway.


----------

